# Aaaaaah....some warm weather touring: Baja California Sur



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

When the weather turns cold, nothing beats going someplace warm for a bike tour. A buddy and I just did a week-long, self-supported, fat-tire tour around the tip of Baja California (see map). We rode the backroads as much as possible, camped on deserted beaches, explored, snorkeled, saw a meteor shower, ate fish and shrimp tacos from local stands, drank margs and cerveza fria, and had a great time. If you get away from the tourist areas you'll find a beautiful, desolate land with a Wild West feel to it, and the people are very friendly. I enjoyed it mucho.

1. A map of the route. 

2. Alan (left) and me at the start in Cabo.

3. Riding along the Sea of Cortez.

4. Alan climbing a cardon cactus (ouch). Although this cardon is small, they get up to 60 feet tall.

5. More riding along the sea.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*some more pics*

1. Sunset in the desert near Los Planes. To get here we crossed the Sierra la Gata range, which was steep and sandy in spots.

2. Waking up on the beach at La Ventana. During the night we watched a meteor shower. In the morning I was awaken by the splashes of pelicans divebombing into the water.

3. desert riding

4. a fruit stand in La Paz. 

5. more desert riding


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

WOW! Your photos make my knees weak! What a great Trip you must have had. Thanks for posting and taking me away from 7 degree lows and 38 degree highs. Cheers!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*a couple more pics*

1. dinner of shrimp and fish at Todos Santos. Afterwards we watched baseball game played on a dirt field. There were only 4 or 5 people in the stands. They played loud Mexican music between innings.

2. Pacific Ocean and the Sierra de la Laguna range. Alan saw lots of whales, but I didn't see any.

3. We ate at lots of taco stands that served fish and shrimp tacos.

4. The return to Cabo. Cabo has a "spring break" vibe.

5. Margarita number ?


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Soooooooooooooooo jealous....................


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Sweetness!*

Any traffic issues?


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*Thanks so much*

for posting that. Baja is one of my favorite places on earth! Especially if I don't have to see the Cabos at all... You have inspired many of us to do some winter dreamin-thanks again


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

looks like a great trip, thanks for sharing the sunshine!


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Did you take the Highway from Cabo San Lucas to San Jose? I've seen maybe two bicyclists out there over the years. I'd love to ride it but the traffic is downright scary!

Flyn G

View attachment 111564


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Soo... very... jealous...

Man that looks nice. Great pictures!


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

great report - thanks


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

FlynG said:


> Did you take the Highway from Cabo San Lucas to San Jose? I've seen maybe two bicyclists out there over the years. I'd love to ride it but the traffic is downright scary!
> 
> Flyn G
> 
> View attachment 111564


The highway from Cabo San Lucas to San Jose has a sufficient shoulder, at least on the ocean side which we rode. No problems there. Highway 19 between La Paz and Cabo is not for the squeemish, though. It is narrow, with no shoulder, and a lot of traffic. I can ride 6 inches from the edge, no problemo, and Mexican drivers and truckers are much more courtious and safe around cyclists than their American counterparts. They passed only when it was safe (for us) and gave us wide berths.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Did you guys fly into Cabo? Giving this trip some serious consideration and would appreciate any logistics tips.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

FrontRanger said:


> Did you guys fly into Cabo? Giving this trip some serious consideration and would appreciate any logistics tips.


We flew into San Jose del Cabo, but you can also fly into La Paz, although that's probably more expensive. The van (collectivo) from the airport to Cabo San Lucas is $10.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

robwh9 said:


> We flew into San Jose del Cabo, but you can also fly into La Paz, although that's probably more expensive. The van (collectivo) from the airport to Cabo San Lucas is $10.


Sounds good. Anything you would have done differently?


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

That is great- we stay in that hotel when we fly into Cabo to surf! I just want to surf when I am down there, it just seems too hot to ride, did you guys focus on riding in the early morning/ late afternoon- or was it cool enough to ride during the day? 

We where down in that area last summer chasing a hurricane swell and, Todo Santos and north of La Paz where cool at night, but south of Cabo was way too hot even at night. I love it down there, I should go in the winter sometime. Thanks for the shots...............MTT


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

nice! in winter 1996 i took the bus from berkely to tijuana, then rode to rosarito, got on another bus to someplace and rode the midpart. mulege, etc. for a month by myself. too many stories. no pictures. cant believe it was 12 years ago.

i love baja.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

MTT said:


> That is great- we stay in that hotel when we fly into Cabo to surf! I just want to surf when I am down there, it just seems too hot to ride, did you guys focus on riding in the early morning/ late afternoon- or was it cool enough to ride during the day?
> 
> We where down in that area last summer chasing a hurricane swell and, Todo Santos and north of La Paz where cool at night, but south of Cabo was way too hot even at night. I love it down there, I should go in the winter sometime. Thanks for the shots...............MTT


We were there in December, and it never got hotter than the low 80s.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> nice! in winter 1996 i took the bus from berkely to tijuana, then rode to rosarito, got on another bus to someplace and rode the midpart. mulege, etc. for a month by myself. too many stories. no pictures. cant believe it was 12 years ago.
> 
> i love baja.


I love Baja too. Awesome scenery and friendly people. In '01 two friends and I rode its length from Tijuana to Cabo. It's like the wild west - no rules, anything goes. I liked Mulege and the other oasis towns. I wish I had more time to explore. Next time.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Rob, awesome pictures. Are you drinking that margarita at "The Office"?

We love camping on baja as well. Here's a gallery of a driving camp trip with the kids we did in 2002 in Punta Estrella. 

http://thinkcooper.com/html/galleries/SanFelipeCampingTrip/page.html


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> Rob, awesome pictures. Are you drinking that margarita at "The Office"?
> 
> We love camping on baja as well. Here's a gallery of a driving camp trip with the kids we did in 2002 in Punta Estrella.
> 
> http://thinkcooper.com/html/galleries/SanFelipeCampingTrip/page.html


Yep, the Office. The sand makes for a softer landing than a floor when you pass out.


----------

